# Looking for advise on House and Garden Aqua Flakes A&B Please.



## dlively11 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am ready to switch from Advanced to try H&G since it is less then half the cost for the A&B when you buy 5 gallon jugs of the stuff and I have heard lots of good things about it. I am using Hydroton in ebb and flow. Was planning on continuing to use AN Big Bud and GH Koolbloom for final. Have had great results with those so far. 

I am needing a little more info before I make the jump. Have heard the PH drops super low when you put the base nutes in. How is the PH stability wise on this line ? 

Deficiencies are the other main issue I am wanting to know about. Local hydro shop told me you are supposed to use only their lineup or you will have problems. Is this true ? Was really wanting to use only their A&B Flakes base and add my own boosters etc.

Do you think I could add Floralicious Bloom to the base nutes or is that not a good idea?

Lastly I am wanting to know how strong you guys are going with the stuff. Should I stick with their regular feeding or go in between the heavy and regular? With AN I just add 15 ML per gallon of the Sensi A&B and I am done with it from week 1-7. I use Big Bud from week 2-7 and Koolbloom week 6-7 (was using Overdrive but see no difference in yield). Works perfect.

FYI I do not use or own a PPM meter and havent needed one with the AN for a good 5 rounds now. I do use a PH pen though. 

As you can tell I am nervous about FUBARing my grow up. I cant afford to have that happen so I was looking for input before I proceed. 

Thank you !


----------



## doback (Jun 30, 2010)

one thing you need to understand no one product of any nutrient company will be comparable. Each company needs to advertise properly to be sold in the United States, thus all nutrient companies love to leave the little stuff added to the nutrients. Take what you said, Floralicious, now look at Floralicious Plus. On the bottle it says compact sugars and carbs, etc. What they don't have on the bottle and openly advertised are the other ingredients such as sea weed, polyflavonoids, phytostimulants, and Humic & Fulvic Acids.

So keep in mind, you can't take House and Garden and be like, oh it will be like this ... House and Garden is its own breed just like every other company.

As for mixing go ahead and do it, i use a full range of different products, just make sure that you give light feeding schedules in the beginning to see how they take. it's all chemistry and bio. Look at the nitrogen levels too, make sure you're not overloading nitrogen levels kuz that will give you nute burn.

As for floralicious BLOOM if you're doing house and garden DO NOT, use floralicious bloom because flora is a bloom product just as House and Garden's products. Just kuz one company is a two step and another is a three doesn't mean the two step company is leaving out a third product, they are just adding it into their other two. like advanced nutrients, the grow formula is completely unnecessary and is just nitrogen, thats it, put that with the three part with a load of other nutes and say hello to nute burn.

So think about if you add flora to h and g you'll basically be giving your plants DOUBLE bloom nutrients, it will fuck your whole grow up so don't do it.

Use H and G base and add whatever extras you want. but just a tip H and G extra nutes are the best anyways so don't bother too much with other companies but that's just my own personal opinion (except for floralicious plus which i live by and great white by plant success which is the best bacteria culture around).


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 30, 2010)

When I was doing soiless I used full strength Super Natural with Floro Plus. I thought I also used the bloom on some rounds but I could be wrong. So the Plus would work with the H&G but no the bloom correct? I thought both of those products by GH were meant to be used with base nutrients..... hmmm......


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 30, 2010)

Plus is 2 - .08 - .02

Bloom is 1-1-1

Both list kelp seaweed extract etc on the bottle. 

Would either be a good choice with H&G base nutes?


----------



## WSRidahs (Jul 7, 2010)

Just stick with the house and garden line and use normal feeding. I use it in dwc. Good stuff! I've used gh before and koolbloom liquid and dry. H&G has their own product like that called shooting powder. Use that instead of koolbloom. I use almost the whole line. I'm using aqua flakes a & b, roots excelurator, drip clean, multi zen, bud xl, top booster, and shooting powder. I was using great white too but found no need for it anymore. The roots excelurator does wonders to the roots. I know a guy that runs the whole line in ebb and flow using coco a & b and gets huge colas. I'll find the pic later and post it up. He doesn't add anything else to the mix. Just straight H&G line.


----------



## WSRidahs (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's the pic of the cola.


----------



## WSRidahs (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's the pic of the cola.


----------



## masonite420 (Feb 24, 2011)

WERD!!!!! Now that's H&G beauty!


----------

